# orange lake cc?



## djp (Mar 10, 2006)

Been offered 2br at orange lake for jan 07 on an exchange. IS this a good resort. How would it compare to a marriot or starwood resort. Will the pools be heated and open in jan? Any  other feedback would be great.


----------



## djp (Mar 10, 2006)

any reply would be great


----------



## umbluegray (Mar 10, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> Been offered 2br at orange lake for jan 07 on an exchange. IS this a good resort. How would it compare to a marriot or starwood resort. Will the pools be heated and open in jan? Any  other feedback would be great.



I can't compare it to either of the other two you mentioned, but we stayed at OLCC last May for two weeks.

The 1st week we had a 2BR. The 2nd week we had a 3BR.

We thought it was great! The units had plenty of room and were fairly well maintained. The staff was very courteous and helpful.

We enjoyed the putt-putt facility, the beach-lake, and Splash Lagoon. Also, it was incredibly convient to and from WDW. It never took us more than 20 minutes from parking spot to parking spot.

We'll definitely stay there again.

Matter of fact, one of these days we plan on buying a 2BR unit.

Have a great time!

Sorry... I don't know whether or not the pools are heated. 

Just and FYI... the resort itself is over 1,000 acres. It's huge.

And the on-site WDW Ticket Center was convenient. We didn't have to stand in line at WDW because we took care of our tickets at our resort.

Check out www.orangelake.com


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 11, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> any reply would be great



Sorry dj.  I was away from my computer.

When asking how OL compares to a Starwood Resort, I'm not sure how to answer that.   Starwood is one of our favorite resort hotel chains.   Marriott resort hotels are nice too.  We are preferred status guests at both.  And they are in some fabulous locations.   But trying to compare Orange Lake Country Club to a Starwood  resort, is like comparing apples to oranges.  

OL sits on over 1000 acres.  It has more amenities than any other timeshare in the world, due to that.   It's truly a mega resort.  So, if you prefer a smaller, hotel type timeshare, OL is absolutely not for you.

Personally, I'd never consider swimming in Orlando in January.  The outside temp's are just toooooo cold for my princess toes.        But we have definitely seen people in Splash Lagoon, which is heated, but not to a temp I could survive in.

However, the beauty of OL is that if it's too cold for swimming, the resort has tons of other activities to keep your family going all day.  

It's located on Hwy 192.....which has every restaurant you can think of, shops, water park, go cart track, mini amusement park, etc.   Between OL and Hwy 192.....you could spend the week without even seeing "the mouse".


----------



## djp (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the info....when I refernced starwood or marriott...I was specifically tinking about their large (especially vistana) orlando  timeshares, and for unit quality -any of their timeshares


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok.  The Orlando hotel chain timeshares are gold crown, as is OL.  So, now your basically fine tuning to your families likes and dislikes.   Unfortunately that's a personal decision, and one only you can make.  It doesn't make one resort better than the other, it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, as far as the original question about the pools.  Yes they are all heated except for the Olympic-size pool in the West Village.  As the River Island recreational area is not open yet, I don't know about that one but I suspect that as big a push as it is receiving it will be heated.  Time will tell on that one.


----------



## Vodo (Mar 11, 2006)

Having stayed at both OLCC and Vistana several times in the last couple of years, it's my feeling that with either resort, it's all about unit location and age.  I would more often than not take a 3BR at OLCC over any sized unit at Vistana, but that's simply because OLCC 3BR's are located only in newer sections of the resort, and there's no risk that I might end up in a really old building or in a section with no adjacent amenities.  With only a 2BR, I would most frequently choose Vistana because they do make an effort to honor section requests there (but I would check the reviews section for check-in days, capacities, and section assignments just to be safe).

Both resorts offer abundant amenities and activities.  OLCC's amenities tend to be more centralized, frequently requiring that you drive to get to them.  Vistana's amenities are plentiful and spread throughout the resort.

Vistana's customer service is better than OLCC's (which I find wholly lacking), but still not on a par with some other Disney area resorts.

OLCC wins the unit spaciousness contest.

Both resorts are near plenty of restaurants and shopping, though Vistana's location offers more of both.

As for Marriott, we have stayed only at Grande Vista and would probably choose it over either Vistana or OLCC.  The units in the newer buildings are just fabulous.  It's not a mega-resort like Vistana and OLCC, but it's extremely nice, has lovely amenities and a decent activities schedule.

Cindy


----------



## SteveB (Mar 11, 2006)

I have only stayed at OLCC since I am an owner there.  Most of the 3 BR suites are in the newer units but there are some in the older Tennis Villas.  One other consideration not mentioned in the previous posts is that OLCC will have a rear exit onto the new highway coming off of 192 that will take you directly into the main Disney entry.  Being that OLCC is located directly west of Animal Kingdom,  it is probably much closer to the parks than the other resorts.  Also, If you are on the other side of 4, it can take extra time to get across 4 and into the WDW park area..


----------



## Vodo (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry, Steve.  When I said the 3BR units were all in newer sections, I meant as opposed to the much, much, much older single-story villas.  I should have been more specific.  

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 12, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> Sorry, Steve.  When I said the 3BR units were all in newer sections, I meant as opposed to the much, much, much older single-story villas.  I should have been more specific.
> 
> Thanks!
> Cindy



And not all of the single story units are much much much older.  

They were still building them in the late 80's-early 90's.  Some of the golf villas are not more than 5 years older than the tennis villas.   And never more than 6 years old with regards to interior furnishings.  Plus the ones that have reached the "ripe old age" of 18 have been totally gutted to the concrete floor and rebuilt on the inside.

With regards to staff.....I can only relay my personal experiences, which total in excess of 50 stays, since the early 90's.   I have yet to encounter a rude, staff member.   And I wouldn't hesitate to bring it to their attention and/or their supervisors.

Not saying it doesn't happen, people in all kinds of work places are known to bring their "problems" to work.....even though that's totally unprofessional, and should not be tolerated by management.


OL with the new River Island complex, will have major amenities within each village.  So no matter which village you are in......there will be plenty of amenities right there.   The plus is that no matter which village you are occupying.....you have access/privileges to the amenities, in all 3 villages, with the small exception of the OL owner's only area in River Island.


----------



## suekap (Mar 12, 2006)

We are staying there in august on an owner referral timeshare presentation, what are the chances of us staying in the new section?  When I asked the agent she said they will put you in the best area so you will want to purchase.  I sure they tell everyone that.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 12, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> We are staying there in august on an owner referral timeshare presentation, what are the chances of us staying in the new section?  When I asked the agent she said they will put you in the best area so you will want to purchase.  I sure they tell everyone that.



OL uses the following unit request format.

1.  owners
2.  exchangers
3.  referral/renter

All referrals take the timeshare presentation.  You will be able to tour the new River Island model and also see River Island itself, so it really does not matter what part of the resort you stay in.   You also get to use all the amenities of the resort while there as well.


----------

